# Soucis avec AirDrop (partage pas bidirectionnel)



## guacas (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous 

Après avoir fraîchement installé Yosemite hier j'ai donc enfin voulu essayer airdrop qui permet le partage de fichier entre mac et iPhone. (En ce qui me concerne entre MacBook pro Retina et iMac et iPhone 6 sur io8.0.2)

Une fois activé mon iPhone est bien reconnu sur Mac et iMac, le transfert de fichiers de mac/iMac vers mon iPhone marchent impeccablement bien et la vitesse est appréciable.

Par contre là où ça coince c'est lorsque je souhaite faire un partage d'iPhone à mac/iMac, je n'y arrive pas et j'ai du m'arracher les cheveux toute la soirée pour trouver une solution, en vain...

Au moment de transférer mac et iMac n'apparaissent pas dans AirDrop de mon iPhone et impossible de savoir pourquoi, j'ai pourtant tenter de voir certains réglages du Bluetooth etc... Rien à faire, ça marche du tonnerre dans un sens mais pas dans l'autre.

Si quelqu'un aurait donc une idée et pourrait m'éclairer ça serait top...
Merci


----------



## guacas (19 Octobre 2014)

Après avoir réessayé aujourdhui ça marche dans les 2 sens sur iMac.
En revanche toujours le même soicis avec mon MacBook pro Retina, il n'est pas reconnu par mon iPhone ni même par mon iMac.

Le soucis vient donc du MacBook pro mais je ne voit vraiment pas ce qu'il a, c'est vraiment à devenir fou !!


----------



## Fmparis (19 Octobre 2014)

Salut,

moi j'ai tout essayé mais pas de solution.
Mon Mac n'apparait pas du tout sur l'iphone. 

J'espère que la mise à jour 8.1 prévue pour demain va résoudre ça et aussi
l'impossibilité d'appel à partir du mac qui ne marche pas non plus.
Je peux décrocher le téléphone à partir du Mac mais pas passer d'appel 

Bonne journée


----------



## guacas (19 Octobre 2014)

Fmparis a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> moi j'ai tout essayé mais pas de solution.
> Mon Mac n'apparait pas du tout sur l'iphone.
> ...



C'est embêtant, je doute pour ma part que la 8.1 règle quelque chose, car le problème vient du MacBook.
En effet mon iPhone et mon iMac est reconnu par le macbook et les transferts marchent du MacBook à ces derniers, mais l'iPhone et l'iMac ne le reconnaissent pas, en revanche aucun soucis avec l'iMac, liphone le reconnait et il est reconnu.

Donc soit il y a un paramètre qui foire dans le MacBook, soit yosemite déconne avec les MacBook auquel cas il faudra attendre une maj OS X 

On verra tout de même demain avec la 8.1 si ça peut changer quelque chose


----------



## guacas (20 Octobre 2014)

Bon et bien après avoir installé la 8.1 aucun changement mon macbook n'est toujours pas reconnu par liphone. Ça devient pénible !


----------



## guacas (21 Octobre 2014)

Tiens petit changement aujourd'hui et vraiment étrange...
Si j'allume airdrop sur mes 3 appareils iMac iphone et macbook, le macbook est enfin reconnu sur liphone et l'iMac, des que je coupe limac le macbook n'est plus reconnu sur liphone, et si je coupe liphone le macbook n'est plus reconnu sur limac !!!
C'est une dinguerie


----------



## bouhh69 (24 Octobre 2014)

Salut,
j'ai aussi un peut le même problème.
sur l'imac je vois rien du tous!!
je ne vois ni mon iphone, ni celui de ma femme.
sur mon iphone je ne vois personne aussi, par contre celui de ma femme vois mon iphone.
je pensais que normalement Airdrop est une solution miracle et je pense que pas du tous.

si une personne à une idée.

pour info imac (yosemite) iphone 6 (IOS8.1) et iphone 6+ (IOS8.1)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2014)

Est-ce que vos Mac sont compatibles ?



> Pour transférer des fichiers entre un Mac et un appareil iOS (iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch), ce dernier doit être doté diOS 7 ou version ultérieure ; en outre, le modèle de votre Mac doit dater de 2012 ou dune année ultérieure.


----------



## bouhh69 (25 Octobre 2014)

Imac Mi-2011
donc si j'ai bien compris ca marche pas?

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2014)

bouhh69 a dit:


> Imac Mi-2011
> donc si j'ai bien compris ca marche pas?
> 
> merci



Tu as tout compris.


----------



## pommeN (5 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai également le même problème avec mon MacBookAir (début 2013, système à jour) et mon iPhone 5 (à jour également) :
Dans le finder du Mac, Airdrop détecte le téléphone et peut envoyer des fichiers, mais le Airdrop du téléphone (par exemple dans l'app Photos) ne détecte rien...
ça me fait tout drôle d'être confronté à un dysfonctionnement avec des appareils Apple.
Jusqu'à présent tout à toujours fonctionné comme il se devait...

Si quelqu'un trouve une solution...

Merci,

Pomme N


----------



## nathan thiry (16 Août 2015)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un problème du même ordre mais entre mon macbook pro et mon imac... 
Les deux ordis fonctionnent très bien quand j'envoies des documents vers mon iphone et en sens inverse (iphone vers mac/imac) mais par contre quand je veux envoyé un fichier entre mon mac et mon imac, pas moyen... lorsqu'airdrop est activé, ils se trouvent mutuellement mais la connexion ne se fait pas...

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------

